# Lindsay Lohan – so wird ihr Entzug



## Mandalorianer (2 Aug. 2010)

*Lindsay Lohan – so wird ihr Entzug*

*DIE ENTZUGSKLINIK WURDE IN LETZTER MINUTE GEWECHSELT! LINDSAY IST NICHT HIER SONDERN IM UCLA MEDICAL CENTER!*

Na das sieht doch eher nach Erholungsurlaub als hartem Entzug aus! Angeblich soll Lindsay Lohan nach ihrer Entlassung aus dem Knast in diese Klinik einchecken.
Die „Morningside Recovery” in Newport Beach bietet alles, was sich das Herz nur wünschen kann. Meerblick inklusive, kümmert sich geschultes Personal um Alkohol- und Drogenkranke. Zusätzlich werden sich Therapeuten in Gruppen- und Einzelgesprächen auf die Suche nach tiefer liegenden Gründen für die Abhängigkeit ihrer Patienten begeben.
Für Lindsay scheint diese Klinik der perfekte Mittelweg, da sie in der Vergangenheit zugegeben hatte, an schweren Depressionen zu leiden. Hoffentlich hat sie nach ihrem Aufenthalt im Gefängnis, ihre harte Lektion gelernt und kapiert, dass es so wie bisher nicht weitergehen kann.
Wann genau das Hollywood-Sorgenkind aus dem Gefängnis entlassen wird und wie viel Zeit ihr mit ihrer Familie bleiben wird, bevor sie für drei Monate in die Klinik einchecken muss, ist noch nicht gewiss.
Sicher scheint nur, dass sie dieses mal wirklich die volle Zeit absitzen wird, da aus einer exklusiven Klinik wie dieser eine vorzeitige Entlassung wegen Überfüllung eher unwahrscheinlich sein wird.


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (3 Aug. 2010)

​


----------



## Q (3 Aug. 2010)

Komm Gollum, das sieht gemütlich aus, da fahren wir mal vorbei und trinken mit ihr einen auf die schweren Zeiten   Ich fürchte, nutzen wird das all nix. :thx:


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2010)

So ist das halt bei den Promis


----------

